# 5 Guys Burgers



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

So my wifes uncle just started as the GM there and asked us to come in and check out the joint.

*5 Guys Burgers on 646 and 45.*

We get there and it was clean, bright and organized. So i ordered a Bacon Cheeseburger, lettuce, pickles, tomatoes, onion, mayo.

They call our number and i walk up and grab a brown paper bag that felt like it had a cinder blocks in it. I give my wife her food and i take my burger out. This burger has double meat, double cheese, and loaded, not ll bread. They make their own patties and make it right there. No frozen meats. I could not believe this burger. I went elbows deep in this thing and it was **** good... I was wiping my elbows after the second bite. The fries are a fresh cut skin on fries lightly salted and dang good. They load you up, you wont leave hungry.... If you get a chance, stop in and check them out. My wifes uncle is the GM there and an avid fisherman when he has time.

Best burger i have had in a long time


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Have eaten at the one off Eldridge on the west side of town good burgers.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Saw it the other day next to Freebirds, will definitely try it out, great location. rs


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like cheeseburgers. :smile:


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Saw it the other day next to Freebirds, will definitely try it out, great location. rs


Yes it is a good location.



Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like cheeseburgers. :smile:


hmm:headknock


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like cheeseburgers. :smile:


Robert Ill buy you a burger from Stomps.:slimer:

Thanks C.Hern5972, Didnt know that was there. Hmmm right up the road from me. Will check it out for sure


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like cheeseburgers. :smile:


X2


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

No problem... 


If you order a cheeseburger it will be a double unless you get a jr burger....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about them is they over cook (to me) their hamburgers. I was told you can't order it cooked how you want. 

Other than that their fries and the rest of the burger was good.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes it is right across from my house. I will give it a try. They have Freebirds,Gumbo Bar and 5 Guys all in the same center. I am gonna go broke and get fat at the same time...Oh and across the street is Wing Stop. All less than a year old.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Noticed all that today. Man its growing.. Also a chic filet there too


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Robert Ill buy you a burger from Stomps.:slimer:
> 
> I don't want to go to Stomps until Roostor posts up a demerit score of over 50. Marvin Zindler ain't got nuttin on him. :work:


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Just got one in CC. Good God, I'm in love.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I saw some "study" where 5 guys had the meal combination that was the absolute worst for you out of all the national fast-food places. Good enough for me....


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I have been to one here in SA twice. Good burgers and their order of fries is huge.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

One of the better chains around. All over the east coast. Only complaint is that they cook the burgers to well done, period.
New one going in in Pearland 518 @288 north side of the street.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Place is **** good, only complaint i have is the fries are too expensive.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Good burger, but I really like the fries. 
We are getting one in Nassau Bay in the new Town Square. They just completed the first section( Bank, Bullritos, Wings and More) and starting construction on the 2nd phase and Five Guys will be in that section. Few months away yet.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> Only complaint is that they cook the burgers to well done, period.


I noticed that.....I guess it's just to make it faster.
Then again, never heard of anyone asking for the way they want their burger
cooked at whataburger.
My grandpa would hate this place as he likes his meat to still 'moooo'

Kevin


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I went to the one on 610 and Shepherd. Worst and smallest burger I ever had. The fries are over priced for the small amount.I won't be back.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

We have one in Rosenberg.

Good burgers and fries.

Not spectacular. 

My $.02



Kelly


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

So how much is the burger and fries???


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

it was like $9 for a bacon cheeseburger loaded with everything and fries


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

mmmmmm cheeeesburgerrrrr


----------



## Texas Country (Dec 20, 2010)

very decent burgers and fries. Price is kinda steep but still one of the best burgers Ive ever had at a chain (err..franchise)


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

railman said:


> I went to the one on 610 and Shepherd. *Worst* and* smallest* burger I ever had. The fries are *over priced* for the* small* amount.I won't be back.


Excellent, a burger discussion.

*Burger*

*Worst*: I have never ordered the Little Burger so I can't comment, but I have eaten more than my share of the regular burgers. For a chain burger I would not rate it as high as a Fuddruckers but over a Whataburger/McD etc. While they are all cooked as to avoid lawsuits, I've found the burgers to juicy with fresh toppings. On a side note, I have noticed a difference in quality on a store to store basis.

*Smallest*: I'm going to go out on a limb and assume you ordered the Little Hamburger. For size comparisons only, at 3.30 oz precooked the 5 Guys "Little Hamburger" pretty much contains the same amount of beef as a Big Mac (2 X 1.60 oz patties). I always thought that it was clever marketing, almost shaming you into order the "Hamburger" (2 X 3.30 oz patties). Once you figure out that the Little Hamburger is intended for Kids, Seniors, and hopefully your Girlfriend/Wife, you'll embrace the simplicity of the menu.

*Fries*

*Over priced*: Certainly a price point above the majors but typically price is only a factor in the absence of value. Freshly ground Angus, fresh potatoes for the fries is something your not going to find at many chains.

*Small: *Again it will depend on what you ordered, the regular or the large. You didn't comment on the quality but I will say 5 Guys has a pretty big following when it comes to their fries. They always come out hot, but if you get you order in a bag, it's important to open it up immediately or you fries will turn to mush.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll never judge food by the price, especially something as cheap as a burger & fries 
at the very least, 5G's is ten time better than the best whataburger


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes JJ another Burger Discussion!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have to agree.....and the fries are better....


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Bily Lovec said:


> I'll never judge food by the price, especially something as cheap as a burger & fries
> at the very least, 5G's is ten time better than the best whataburger


No way is it better than Whataburger.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

railman said:


> No way is it better than Whataburger.


Id have to disagree......just my opinion


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

5 guys would be great if they didn't have seeds on the buns. However, they do so it gets an average grade from me.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

*seeds??*



Bozo said:


> 5 guys would be great if they didn't have seeds on the buns. However, they do so it gets an average grade from me.


gimme a ******* break.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm just being honest. I hate seeds on bread. That ruined the burger for me. I've been once and won't be back because they don't offer a bun without seeds. Burger King and Wendys are off my list too.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

*appreciate your honesty*

whether i get it or not.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Ask for jalapenos! They put fresh cut jalapenos on their burgers, not outa some dang pickle jar! 
Pretty tasty burgers!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes sir... The wife had them on hers... Fresh and crispy


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Carls Jr is coming to town, building one on 6 Stafford area and another on Westheimer also as I recall, pretty good also.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> We have one in Rosenberg.
> 
> Good burgers and fries.
> 
> ...


That's the only one that I've ever been to and it was okay but Whataburger beats it.

TH


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Bring back the South Shore Beer Garden. Just sayin!


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I love them. I am a huge Whataburger guy but 5 Guys is probably a bit better because of the quality of their beef.

I have always wondered if the owners are Democrats since Omaba is always in Five Guys giving them "free" pub.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

brotherDave said:


> Bring back the South Shore Beer Garden. Just sayin!


Solid review , and it only took 40 posts for the "just sayin" review.

The place was a perhaps the most over rated burger joint within a 60 mile radius. Zero items on the menu that weren't available from your neighborhood Sysco or Jake's rep, zero. Dry, stale, reconstituted, cold, with individual serving sized condiments. Not my idea of a yummy burger.

My guess is that either their Ike insurance policy paid well or Galveston Co wouldn't reissue their permit, or both.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Gotta love those cajun fries and free condiments at 5 guys.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

JJGold said:


> Solid review , and it only took 40 posts for the "just sayin" review.
> 
> The place was a perhaps the most over rated burger joint within a 60 mile radius. Zero items on the menu that weren't available from your neighborhood Sysco or Jake's rep, zero. Dry, stale, reconstituted, cold, with individual serving sized condiments. Not my idea of a yummy burger.
> 
> My guess is that either their Ike insurance policy paid well or Galveston Co wouldn't reissue their permit, or both.


I'm sorry. I guess the burgers in RIVER OAKS are made of freakin GOLD!:rotfl:


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I've had the regular (double meat) and the "little" burger (one patty), each were excellent.
The fries are expensive, but much more than one person can eat.
I spoke to the manager, he said that the fries can be reheated at home and will be just as good as new. I wish I had known that at the time.
Like earlier stated, you won't leave hungry!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

We ate at the new 5 Guys on Tuesday. Hands down better than the slop they slap on a bun at Whataburger. 

Now Carl's Jr. western bacon cheeseburger will put them all to shame...


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

If I can't get it cooked med/med well, no sense in even trying it.

I can't stand a well done hamburger. Of course, that means I can't eat any kind of fast food burger. Best places I've found for good burgers are Pappa's Brothers on Westheimer and Christian's Tailgate in Midtown.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mooyah Burger kicks 5G''s Butt IMO. So does 9'rs Grill and Whataburger. Their fries are fantastic though.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Mooyah Burger kicks 5G''s Butt IMO. So does 9'rs Grill and Whataburger. Their fries are fantastic though.


I dunno. IMO whataburger doesn't hold a candle to 5 guys in taste. Maybe I'm prejudiced because each time I've had whataburger in the past 6 months, it has made me sicker than a dog.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I <3 Mooyah Burger's turkey burger.

And yeah, I said <3. 
And yeah, **** right, I said turkey !





Haute Pursuit said:


> Mooyah Burger kicks 5G''s Butt IMO.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

kdubya said:


> We have one in Rosenberg.
> 
> Good burgers and fries.
> 
> ...


Exactly, for the high price the burgers were very small. I ate there once, good enough for me.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

rio frio said:


> So how much is the burger and fries???


Myself, wife, and 2 kids ordered a burger, fries, and drink each. Like $45, thats way too much for burgers and fries, never again.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

M


aggiemulletboy said:


> I dunno. IMO whataburger doesn't hold a candle to 5 guys in taste. Maybe I'm prejudiced because each time I've had whataburger in the past 6 months, it has made mke sicker than a dog.


You must be from NYC!!! LOL

Try 9'rs and Mooyah and tell me I'm wrong brother. I have eaten WBurgers in at least 20 different locations in the last few months and never been sick. Some are definately better than others though. ;-)


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

gitchesum said:


> Pappa's Brothers on Westheimer and Christian's Tailgate in Midtown.


Yep 2 of the best. There's also a Christian's at I10 and Westcott.

Had 5 Guys for the first time a few days ago, went to the one at 610 and Shepard. It was really good. Didn't order double meat, but that's what I got. Cajun fries were awesome. One order of fries is enough for 2-3 people, they fill up the container then dump a bunch in your bag.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

makoclay said:


> I love them. I am a huge Whataburger guy but 5 Guys is probably a bit better because of the quality of their beef.
> 
> I have always wondered if the owners are Democrats since Omaba is always in Five Guys giving them "free" pub.


They started in Virgina and are big in DC so they have to be good.

1986: The first Five Guys location opens in Arlington, VA.
1986 - 2001: Five Guys opens five locations around the DC metro-area and perfected their business of making burgers

And if Obama eats there it really has to be good.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

*what a quick decision maker (?)*

makes you wonder how well he arrives at a really difficult decision that affects all of us.

pretty scary stuff


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Yep 2 of the best. There's also a Christian's at I10 and Westcott.
> 
> Had 5 Guys for the first time a few days ago, went to the one at 610 and Shepard. It was really good. Didn't order double meat, but that's what I got. Cajun fries were awesome. One order of fries is enough for 2-3 people, they fill up the container then dump a bunch in your bag.


Christians
Mooyah
Stomps
and now 5 Guys! Thanks Chris for the headsup. I saw it yesterday and we actually commented on trying it, now I know I can get a friend discount....


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Becareful Obama said this was his favorite burger joint haha...still has not stopped me from going though.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

H2 said:


> Carls Jr is coming to town, building one on 6 Stafford area and another on Westheimer also as I recall, pretty good also.


Another one going in Pearland on 518, just west of 288. So pretty soon I'll have a Chipotle, 5 guys and Carls Junior all within 5 minutes of my house. I can feel my arteries hardening already!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Christians
> Mooyah
> Stomps
> and now 5 Guys! Thanks Chris for the headsup. I saw it yesterday and we actually commented on trying it, now I know I can get a friend discount....


Yes sir Monty. Hit me up next weeek and we can do lunch there. Ill be off Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*# 1 Guy- Ted's Steam Cheeseburgers*

From what I have read 5 Guys may need a little adjusting on there cooking and pricing to get me to dine there. When I dine out and about to exchange my hard earned $$ for what they have on the other side, it best be as good or better than what I can drum up..

Burger threads needs pics...Here is a pic of 1 Guy steaming up burgers and another pic of the result.

6 bucks will get you the steamed cheeseburger, ( 1/4 # of real cheddar) with sauteed onion and the fix ins, fresh home-fries.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

*steamed?*

so is that just a term or are they not cooked like a burger on a grill?

how good are they?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> From what I have read 5 Guys may need a little adjusting on there cooking and pricing to get me to dine there. When I dine out and about to exchange my hard earned $$ for what they have on the other side, it best be as good or better than what I can drum up..
> 
> Burger threads needs pics...Here is a pic of 1 Guy steaming up burgers and another pic of the result.
> 
> 6 bucks will get you the _*steamed cheeseburger*_, ( 1/4 # of real cheddar) with sauteed onion and the fix ins, fresh home-fries.


ill pass...

I did gorget to take pics. Ill make sure to take some next week when im over there visiting my wife uncle having lunch


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

ralph7 said:


> so is that just a term or are they not cooked like a burger on a grill?
> 
> how good are they?


Cooked in a Steamer...I was full on one and downed the second one as well. They are moist and have solid beef flavor. Not a taste of a water log. Cooked medium, no pink. It would be a hard sell to people who are not familiar with other methods and the steamers are hard to find. You can buy a steamer for a grand and open up a burger joint..LOL

Sometimes, You just have to open the door to healthier opportunities.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

5 guys in ros/rich screwed up my order 2X.

and overpriced and overcooked


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

*threadjack*

since you brought up the area, how is reading road pronounced?

reeding or redding?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

like red


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Myself, wife, and 2 kids ordered a burger, fries, and drink each. Like $45, thats way too much for burgers and fries, never again.


The problem is you're accustomed to the cheap **** they serve at fast food joints. Have you ever wondered why fast food joints can sell their burgers so cheap? Look at the ingredients of their "beef". Just my opinion, not attacking you by any means.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Someburger on W11th is the real deal.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

railman said:


> They started in Virgina and are big in DC so they have to be good.
> 
> 1986: The first Five Guys location opens in Arlington, VA.
> 1986 - 2001: Five Guys opens five locations around the DC metro-area and perfected their business of making burgers
> ...


have to be good?

no, just goes to show you that the whole DC metro area doesn't know what a good burger tastes like.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

I've always wanted to try a steamed cheesburger after watching a bit on Ted's on Food Network or Travel Channel. Funny, this morning before I saw this thread, I was looking up ways I could steam a burger like Ted's. I found a way and am going to try it this weekend.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Centex fisher said:


> I've always wanted to try a steamed cheesburger after watching a bit on Ted's on Food Network or Travel Channel. Funny, this morning before I saw this thread, I was looking up ways I could steam a burger like Ted's. I found a way and am going to try it this weekend.


spray your iron real good w/pam beforehand!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ate there for the first time today. Food tasted good but definately not worth the money. Burger tasted good but too small! Lots of fries.


----------



## due_south_brewery (Nov 17, 2010)

5 Guys is definitely a good choice. My wife and I went to this joint off Westheimer called Burger Guys the other day. I have to say that it's the best burger (and fries) that I've had in a long time. Check it out!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Eaten at the Rosenberg 5G's several times and it's just another burger but like the japs & mushrooms. Just saying......


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

txjustin said:


> The problem is you're accustomed to the cheap **** they serve at fast food joints. Have you ever wondered why fast food joints can sell their burgers so cheap? Look at the ingredients of their "beef". Just my opinion, not attacking you by any means.


The problem is for that price Id rather eat at Chili's, Gringos, etc. Just my opinion.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Someburger on W11th is the real deal.


I agree. I go there a bunch.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> The problem is for that price Id rather eat at Chili's, Gringos, etc. Just my opinion.


i has a burger at chilis last week up the road towards dallas and it kicked ***! the best burger ive ever had.hell, i tipped the waited $10.00 cause it was that good


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i went to the new 5 guys on shepherd at lunch today.
ordered a single meat and got a double meat w/fries for the price of my original order. they screwed up and i won, great deal!

nothing special, fries are limp. burger was ok.
i like crunchy fries.
i'll spend my money at stanton's or smashburger if i want something better than whataburger, which 5 guys is.
whataburger is a great chain-burger, but that is all that it is.


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

They have one in Baytown but Oboma likes it so I haven't tried it yet. Untill he forces it down my throat.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

*Since we talking all burgers here....*

Champ Burger and an orange shake! 

Chris...you fishing tomorrow?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I might be. I get off in the morning. Call me if your heading out..


then ill treat you to a 5GB


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> I might be. I get off in the morning. Call me if your heading out..
> 
> then ill treat you to a 5GB


Boats in gorda...debating on whether to make the drive or stay local. A little bay and burger does sound appealing!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

call me in the morning... you working or off?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> call me in the morning... you working or off?


Working days and off Monday only.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

cool...call me and might hit a mid morning run..


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

JJGold said:


> Solid review , and it only took 40 posts for the "just sayin" review.
> 
> The place was a perhaps the most over rated burger joint within a 60 mile radius. Zero items on the menu that weren't available from your neighborhood Sysco or Jake's rep, zero. Dry, stale, reconstituted, cold, with individual serving sized condiments. Not my idea of a yummy burger.
> 
> My guess is that either their Ike insurance policy paid well or Galveston Co wouldn't reissue their permit, or both.


I agree with 100 percent, use to live right down the road and was not impressed.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> I agree with 100 percent, use to live right down the road and was not impressed.


What I did like about SSBG...cold beer, good burger(not great), cold beer,a good CFS sandwich(not great), cold beer, crappy pool table, but fun while you waited, cold beer....you see the pattern developing here?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> What I did like about SSBG...cold beer, good burger(not great), cold beer,a good CFS sandwich(not great), cold beer, crappy pool table, but fun while you waited, cold beer....you see the pattern developing here?


Yeah I'll give you that .If I remember the beer was cheap too, but it's been awhile.

If you're ever up in Waller "The Hill"has an awesome cheesburger


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

brotherDave said:


> Bring back the South Shore Beer Garden. Just sayin!


I'm going to have to agree with Mike on this one!

We tried the 5 Guys at 646 Saturday night....

Not too impressed. We ordered 3 burgers to go and not one of them was correct. The fries were pretty good and price seemed reasonable. The kitchen was pretty small, but maybe it seemed that way because they had about 35 people in there at one time?! Too much chaos, and that equalls confusion. Just my .02 worth....we'll stick with Cafe Michael Burger.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Cafe Michael Burger does have a mean burger


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

i was not impressed with 5 guys the 1st time i went, but i always like to give a place 2 trys before i make a final decision about them. i think 5 guys isn't bad for the price. they give you so many fries that its enough to feed 3 people on the small order. so its easy to split an order of fries with co-workers or family and still keep the cost reasonable. i drink water because i hate paying close to $2 for soda or tea etc... i find the small cheeseburger to be filling and i really like the fresh cut jalapenos they put on them. they have a good topping selection + they are free. 

i will try out the 646 location next time i am out that way.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Might have to twist my husband's arm to take a trip there on the bike this weekend before he starts nights next week. I'm drooling on myself. LOL!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Edited to say: Take a trip to Cafe Michael Burger.

Still drooling....


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

Really good burgers! I eat at the one at I10 and Fry Rd.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> Cafe Michael Burger does have a mean burger


I've tried CMB 3 times.

average, at best.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

the heck with 5 guys...LOL

This is mine.....

The Chris Burger


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Do you take Visa?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

cash only my brother.....gauranteed you will not be hungry for more.... 93/7 beef, lettuce, beefsteak tomatoes, thick cut pepper bacon, purple onion....Dog Gonnit good


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it looks tasty...not sure about that white glop of the side of the plate though...


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks like Ill have to head that way to eat from now on since Kemah and the surrounding food establishments are getting kind of redundant.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh man that french onion dip for the chips...lol


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oh, in that case - I'd be putting some of that on the burger too.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Bozo said:


> 5 guys would be great if they didn't have seeds on the buns. However, they do so it gets an average grade from me.


Wish I had read this post this morning, was on 146 drove across 646 to try the 5 guys, as soon as i nwalked in I saw the seeds on the bun and turned around. I cant eat seeds for medical reasons and hate when i see that as the only option.

drove back to 146 and went to stomps, great burger and no seeds! fries could of been better but the onion rings looked great and that will be what i get nexttime.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

DEm burgers are good eats!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Cheeseburger, Fries and a drink came out to be almost $12 dollars!

Not worth it IMHO!

I can pick up a nice Angus steak for that price!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I stumbled on a really good burger joint that just opened up on Stubner Airline. It is across from Klein High School in the center that has Subway and Champions Seafood in it. 

It's called "Just Burgers". Big 1/2 pound burger, fries and a drink came to 8 bucks. Pepper jack cheese, all the fixin's, fresh hand formed patty on a good pretzel-ish roll. (never had one of those before and was skeptical; didn't need to be though because it was goooood)

Slap yo' mamma good.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Wanted to see what all the hype was about so I gave the one in Baytown a shot.... I about freaked out when I saw how little the patties were.... but then noticed that there are 2 on each burger.... so i calmed down some... until I saw what the cost was!

Had the bacon cheeseburger and regular fries.... No Drink.... Tipped the scales at almost $9.63!!!!

Coulda almost got 2 x #1's at Whataburger for that... 2 burgers, 2 fries and 2 drinks for the same price??? Eh, I prolly wont eat too many more times at 5 guys.... a little pricey.... it was good, but not that good....

I thought Smashburger was better and its not quite as high as 5 guys....


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> cash only my brother.....gauranteed you will not be hungry for more.... 93/7 beef, lettuce, beefsteak tomatoes, thick cut pepper bacon, purple onion....Dog Gonnit good


If you'd of grilled that bun... I'd of said you knew what you were doing!  ANd how many bags of chips are you fixing to eat exactly?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Had dorrito corn chips mann....


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Again, I have to support my place, the best burger in Houston or surrounding townships....... Christians at I-10 and Washington! The best burger, and I know I am not the only one that feels that way. The Food Network, The Chronicle, and every person I have taken there in the last 10 years. They become instant fans of the place. And you can get a burger, fries and a drink for around $9, and that is the 1/2 lb'r, and half the time it is bigger than that, they are hand made. I get the 1/3 lb'r and the fries and drink and it is $7.36. Same cost as a fast food double meat meal, but actually tastes great and doesn't make you **** yourself and feel like hell for the rest of the afternoon,lol. I will be there tomorrow for my weekly "cheat" meal, I can't wait.



Gluconda said:


> Cheeseburger, Fries and a drink came out to be almost $12 dollars!
> 
> Not worth it IMHO!
> 
> I can pick up a nice Angus steak for that price!


Thats for sure!! A fast food burger and fries for that much $, no thanks.



speckle-catcher said:


> it looks tasty...not sure about that white glop of the side of the plate though...


LOL, that was what I noticed right away, NASTY!! mayo is just plain nasty, but putting it on, and ruining a perfectly good burger is just plain wrong.



Hotrod said:


> The problem is for that price Id rather eat at Chili's, Gringos, etc. Just my opinion.


X2


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Wanted to see what all the hype was about so I gave the one in Baytown a shot.... I about freaked out when I saw how little the patties were.... but then noticed that there are 2 on each burger.... so i calmed down some... until I saw what the cost was!
> 
> Had the bacon cheeseburger and regular fries.... No Drink.... Tipped the scales at almost $9.63!!!!
> 
> Coulda almost got 2 x #1's at Whataburger for that... 2 burgers, 2 fries and 2 drinks for the same price??? Eh, I prolly wont eat too many more times at 5 guys.... a little pricey.... it was good, but not that good....


This is my experience almost ver batim. Big time overpriced for only a decent burger that is way too small. If I'm going to pay that much for a burger at a chain restaurant, I'll go to Fudd's and order exactly how much meat I want, cooked medium, build it myself, and get better fries. I'll take Whataburger or Fudd's over 5 Guys any day.

Plus the whole joint had a Yankee feel to it. Not my style.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought the the 5 guys food tasted good. But i was real mad because i ordered the biggest burger they had because everyone was telling how big they were. And to me the double meat cheese burger was no bigger than a buiscuit. I will stick to whata burger were they give you a full size burger.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Gluconda said:


> Cheeseburger, Fries and a drink came out to be almost $12 dollars!
> 
> Not worth it IMHO!
> 
> I can pick up a nice Angus steak for that price!


X 2. 
I tried to go for lunch on Friday. Ordered basic burger, fry, drink and the girl told me something close to $11-12. I politely said nevermind, and went across the street. That would make it one of the most expensive lunch options around town. Sorry, but I just can't do that for a burger. That would be $50 for my family of 4 at a burger joint. I just can't justify that no matter how good the burger is.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Barbarian said:


> X 2.
> I tried to go for lunch on Friday. Ordered basic burger, fry, drink and the girl told me something close to $11-12. I politely said nevermind, and went across the street. That would make it one of the most expensive lunch options around town. Sorry, but I just can't do that for a burger. That would be $50 for my family of 4 at a burger joint. I just can't justify that no matter how good the burger is.


i've tipped that much for a good burger.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> i've tipped that much for a good burger.


lol. yea, but you are big time. look at your avatar. i'm not.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> i've tipped that much for a good burger.


you meet the biggest spenders on a honda?? :biggrin:


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Barbarian said:


> lol. yea, but you are big time. look at your avatar. i'm not.


LOL, big baller for sure.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Barbarian said:


> lol. yea, but you are big time. look at your avatar. i'm not.


yea, i wish. i just dont mind tipping for good food and service


----------



## curious (Apr 5, 2006)

The Fishspot has a good burger and you can get to it by boat.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

ralph7 said:


> you meet the biggest spenders on a honda?? :biggrin:


i would rather push a honda then ride a harley:wink:


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Bumpy's Fish Spot*



curious said:


> The Fishspot has a good burger and you can get to it by boat.


X2 to that! I'm still full from the one I had yesterday!!!


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

I wish they had thought out the road a lil more down at 646 and 45 but they have practically all the good places right there if you want some food ... I love 5 guys and was very excited to see one go in there... but traffic there is lame especially on Saturdays 
Good review thanks


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

curious said:


> The Fishspot has a good burger and you can get to it by boat.


x3 the Mangus burger is off the chain


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> i would rather push a honda then ride a harley:wink:


aw, i like them both!

don't think i ever met a bike i didn't like.


----------

